# Rash around the mouth



## -Susan-

Hi, my two year old has had this rash around his mouth for at least a few weeks now (tried to get best pic I can!) It doesn't seem to bother him and he doesn't seem ill. I've not taken him to the GP yet as otherwise he seems fine. Any ideas what it is? Does it need checked? It's only really around his mouth. Thanks


----------



## nichub

Hi Susan,

it is hard to see properly on the pic but if it's been going on for a couple of weeks it may be worth getting checked out, it could be nothing but it could be an infection that needs a cream, 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## -Susan-

Hi, took ages to see a doctor but she thought it is impetigo, not viral like I thought it could be. So she gave us a cream, but oddly it's got a bit worse?! Will give it a few more days and see if it clears. Thank you


----------



## nichub

Ah ok, poor thing xx


----------

